# Substrate



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

what Substrate should I use, or what should I know when selecting Substrate ?

can plants grow is sand, small lava rock or small gravel, out of home-depot ?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The type of substrate depends on what you want to make.I mean you want to have a high-maintenance planted tank or not?
What plant spieces are you interested?

I am not familiar with home-depot so i can not tell abou the subtrates it sells.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

i like sand for its look, but it does get compacted and you will need a fish that digs or snails that dig or somthing to stir the sand a bit, any gravel will do, i get my gravel from a river by my house because its free all you have to do is wash it. but you have to wash the gravel you get from the lfs too so i recomend free river gravel if you can get it, or go to a cement store and get gravel from them its cheap


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

I just got a big tank and I think I will try growing something or other... although I hate hi-maintenance.. it will be 1.5 watts pier gallon of light at most and no CO2&#8230;

Will any gravel will do, or do I need to watch out for something, like Lime etc&#8230; ?

can plants grow in White Caribbean, hi-calcium sand? can plants grow in sand (naturally more or less) ?

I have zero knowledge about water plants... All I know they die in two weeks and than includes bamboo and java moss, duck weed. Snails eat them before my P's get to eat the snails&#8230;

do plecos and snails eat all plants or is it healthy plants do not get eaten?&#8230;

hmm&#8230; sounds like somebody gots to hot the bookstore&#8230;

thanks


----------

